
Trump Wants to ‘Reopen America.’ Here’s What Happens If We Do - crazygringo
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/03/25/opinion/coronavirus-trump-reopen-america.html
======
salmon30salmon
This is very misleading. According to the citations, it is based on and R0 of
around 2.3, while the latest indication from Imperial College is an R0 of > 3
according to [https://www.newscientist.com/article/2238578-uk-has-
enough-i...](https://www.newscientist.com/article/2238578-uk-has-enough-
intensive-care-units-for-coronavirus-expert-predicts/). The fatality rate is
also most like lower considering that high of R0 (to account for observed
fatalities in countries like Italy).

